

From MIT to Stanford, college classes where a startup is the final exam - ezdebater
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/21/make-or-break-college-classe/

======
droithomme
I wish the article would have covered the current situation where these
colleges claim ownership of original work that undergraduates do, as if the
students were employees doing work for hire. This is the most important aspect
of these cases.

